# Reisebericht: Abenteuer Island Region Sudavik/ Bolungarvik im goldenen September



## Diggah (26. Dezember 2009)

Schon länger hatten wir uns vorgenommen „das Toprevier“ Sudavik auf Island einmal aufzusuchen.
 Gemeinsam entschieden wir uns für einen Termin in der etwas ruhigeren Nebensaison, da wir bereits in anderen nordischen Ländern im Herbst sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht hatten, außerdem gab es in der Nebensaison ein Special für eine supergünstige Verlängerungswoche. Diese sollte unsere Ausfalltage auffangen, falls wir denn welche haben würden…
 Gebucht haben wir über Andree´s Angelreisen. Dort wurden wir wie auch bei vergangenen Reisen äußerst kompetent beraten.
Carolin Ebert und Frank Knossalla standen uns bei unseren sicherlich teilweise nervenden Fragen stets verständnisvoll zur Seite. 
 Am 1. September war es soweit, mit dem Auto ging es nach Frankfurt zum Flughafen. Mit dabei waren Klaus, Bernd, Stefan, Alfred und ich selber, Sascha.
Wir hatten bewusst den September für Island gewählt, da unsere Hoffnungen darin lagen, dass sich die Fische vor dem Winter noch mal Reserven anfressen. Ob das wirklich so war, werdet Ihr am Ende erfahren… 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Von Frankfurt ging es mit Iceland Air nach Keflavik, dem internationalen Flughafen in der Nähe von Reykjavik. Der Flug dauerte ca 3,5 Stunden, man beachte das Island in einer anderen Zeitzone liegt, daher mussten wir die Uhr bei Ankunft 2 Stunden zurück stellen.








Dort angekommen wurden wir bereits von einer freundlichen Dame mit einem Schild von Andree´s Angelreisen erwartet. Wir wurden per Bus zum nationalen Flughafen von Reykjavik gefahren. Nach einer guten halben Stunde Fahrt kamen wir dort an, Gepäck aufgegeben und 15min später saßen wir bereits in einer Fokker von Eagle Air. Nach weiteren 40 Flugminuten brachte der Pilot den Flieger auf der Landebahn von Isafjördur zum stehen. Dieser Flug ist schon ein echtes Abenteuer, der Pilot fliegt in den Fjord hinein, fliegt eine enge Wendung am Ende und landet auf der Landebahn die bei genauer Betrachtung schon recht kurz ausfällt…




Am Flughafen wurden wir bereits von Matthias Brill, dem Guide und Ansprechpartner in Sudavik erwartet. Das Gepäck eben im Bus verstaut, und nach 20min Fahrt standen wir in Sudavik vor unserer Unterkunft.
Bereits am selben Abend unterschrieben wir die Mietverträge für die Boote und zahlten die Versicherungssumme von 130 Euro pro Woche und Boot. Umgerechnet auf die Angler ist dieser Betrag wirklich nicht zu viel, man sollte bedenken dass man ein Boot im Wert von rund 60.000 Euro führt…
Am nächsten Morgen gab es dann um 8 die ausführliche Einweisung in die Boote. Nachdem die Steuerung, die Bedienung des Echolotes und auch die Bedienung des Funkgerätes klar war, wurden wir noch in die richtige Handhabung mit dem Fisch eingewiesen.
Jedes der Boote hat 2 Fischkisten, mindestens eine davon wird morgens vorm verlassen des Hafens mit etwas Eis gefüllt. Die gefangen Fische müssen auf jeden Fall richtig gekehlt werden, und davor am besten betäubt. Die gekehlten Fische kommen dann in die Fischkiste, und diese wird mit Hilfe des Schlauches und der Salzwasserpumpe mit etwas Wasser gefüllt. Nur so bleibt der Fisch wirklich frisch. Die Fischkisten werden dann morgens mit dem Kran aus dem Boot gehoben und geleert.




Soviel zur Theorie.
Kurz gesagt alle Mann in die Boote, Eis aufgenommen und endlich ablegen. Es geht mit 2000 Touren aus dem Hafen, nachdem der Motor warm ist geht es mit ca 3100 Touren und gut 18,5 Knoten endlich los in Richtung Fangplätze…




Als wir aus dem Schatten der Berge gleiten wird noch mal kurz gestoppt um der Küstenwache Störungsfrei zu übermitteln das wir den Hafen verlassen haben:
„Radio Isafjördur, this is Boat 7562“
Küstenwache: “Good Morning Boat 7562”
“This is Boat 7562, we are leaving Sudavik harbour. On Board are 3 Persons”
Küstenwache: “Boat 7562 is leaving Sudavik harbour with 3 persons”
 An dieser Stelle jeden einzelnen Angeltag zu beschreiben würde wahrscheinlich die Geduld der Leser überstrapazieren, daher schreibe ich einfach eine Zusammenfassung unserer Angeltrips.
Die Fischerei auf Island ist relativ einfach, ich denke es gibt hier wenig (oder gar keine?) Köder die nichts fangen.
Die Dorschbestände von Fischen zwischen 3 und 5Kg sind wirklich gigantisch! Die Kunst bleibt an Ihnen vorbeizuangeln, und zu versuchen sich auf die größeren Fische zu konzentrieren.
Wir waren sehr erfolgreich auf die größeren Dorsche mit folgenden Methoden:
Taumelpilker




Giant Jighead mit Team Deep Sea Twister in 42cm (Superfängig!)




Giant Jighead mit 24 bis 33cm Shads




Giant Baithead, gut zu sehen der etwas zerfledderte Seelachs...




Seelachse als Überbeißer




Überbeißer auf Bergmann Pilker mit Seelachs





Wir fingen mit 5 Anglern in gut 10 Angeltagen 8-10 Dorsche über 30 Pfund, und 3 Fische über 40 Pfund.


----------



## Diggah (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht: Abenteuer Island Region Sudavik/ Bolungarvik im goldenen September*

*Die Daten der drei großen Fische waren:*
*1,25m 40 Pfund*









*1,33m 48 Pfund









**1,28m 54 Pfund*
Der 54 Pfünder gehörte in Sudavik laut dem Guide Matthias Brill sicherlich zu den größten 3-4 Dorschen des Jahres.









Außerdem fingen wir sehr viele Fische zwischen 8 und 14Kg, die uns wirklich sehr spannende Drills bescherten!












Was haben wir noch gefangen?
Als erstes sollte man die Seelachse erwähnen, die Schwärme waren teilweise sehr dicht, und man hakte mit dem Pilker öfters einen der kleineren Gesellen. Wir konnten aber auch Fische bis ca 85cm gezielt fangen!
Beim Fischen mit dem Pilker konnten wir auch einiges an Schellfischen bis ca. 65cm fangen. Diese Fische waren wirklich auf allen Plätzen zu finden.
Wittlinge fingen wir ebenfalls einige, Stefan hatte sogar einen Fisch von über 60cm!
Rotbarsche bis ca 45cm hatten wir immer wieder mal als Beifang auf dem Pilker, auf Platz 6 konnte ich selber in 50m Tiefe in Folge 7 Stück auf den Pilker fangen.
Steinbeißer werden im September vor Sudavik nicht mehr gefangen hieß es vor Abreise – doch oft ist es anders als man denkt…
Stefan und Alfred fingen an einem Vormittag 4 Stück bis 85cm gezielt auf Fetzenköder, und auch beim Giant Jighead Angeln hatten wir einige der „Knochenbrecher“ als Beifang. Insgesamt haben wir 10- 12 Stück der Dickköpfigen Kollegen gefangen!









Auf Pilker konnten wir auch 2 Seeteufel überlisten, der größere der beiden hatte sicherlich um die 10Kg. Beide Fische hatten den Pilker voll genommen!













Auch einen Butt konnten wir gut schreiben, der Fisch ging, wie sollte es auch anders sein, bei Bernd an den Köder. Leider war es ein eher kleinerer Fisch von 70cm, der nach einem kurzen Fototermin zurückgesetzt wurde. Gefangen wurde der Heilbutt übrigens auf Platz 1 in direkter Nähe zum Hafen.





Ich denke die Chance einen wirklich großen Dorsch zu fangen, ist in Island wesentlich größer als in den meisten Regionen Norwegens.
Gerade auch für Neulinge der Salzwasserangelei würde ich eher Island als Norwegen empfehlen. Die Fischerei ist einfach unkomplizierter und auch Neueinsteiger kommen schneller zu Ihrem Erfolg.
Ich würde jedem Angler empfehlen an einem Schlechtwettertag oder auch an einem Abend einmal im Hafenbecken auf die kleinen Plattfische zu angeln. Es ist eine willkommene Abwechslung und macht eine Menge Spaß. Die kleinen Kerle sind wirklich sehr aggressiv unterwegs und beißen genauso!










Während unseres Septembertrips haben wir auch einen Nachmittag an einem lizenzfreien Saiblingsfluß verbracht. Das passende Gerät haben wir vor Ort vom Guide Matthias Brill ausgeliehen. Wir konnten so mit 3 Anglern in 4 Stunden 30 Saiblinge bis 35cm fangen, die wir allerdings alle wieder schonend released haben.
Auch diese Angelei ist bei schlechtem Wetter eine super Alternative zum stupiden Haus hüten.


----------



## Diggah (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht: Abenteuer Island Region Sudavik/ Bolungarvik im goldenen September*

Ich würde auch gerne jedem Island Angeltouristen der Sudavik besucht empfehlen sich mit einem Leihwagen zu dem ca 120km entfernten „Hot Pot“ aufzumachen, es gibt wirklich nichts schöneres als bei 6°C Außentemperatur in einen Hot Pot mit 35- 38°C Temperatur zu steigen –
Eigentlich ist das ein Punkt auf der Island Liste den jeder abhaken sollte!
Schon der Weg ist ein kleines Abenteuer...










Hier noch einige Impressionen unseres Island Trips:






















































Bei meinem nächsten Island Trip werde ich außerdem eine Verlängerungsnacht in Reykjavik verbringen um die legendäre blaue Lagune zu besuchen…
In diesem Sinne, ich hoffe wir treffen uns einmal auf der größten Vulkaninsel der Welt…
 Euer Diggah


----------



## Diggah (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht: Abenteuer Island Region Sudavik/ Bolungarvik im goldenen September*

*VIDEO TEIL 1 von 2:   Hier*

*VIDEO TEIL 2 von 2:   Hier*

Viel Spass beim lesen und gucken ... #h


----------



## Gohann (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht: Abenteuer Island Region Sudavik/ Bolungarvik im goldenen September*

Toller Bericht und tolle Fotos#6

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Zacharias Zander (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht: Abenteuer Island Region Sudavik/ Bolungarvik im goldenen September*

Super Bericht und Bilder !!!


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht: Abenteuer Island Region Sudavik/ Bolungarvik im goldenen September*

Klasse Bericht, gute Fische und einfach nur "geile" Bilder!#r


----------



## bobbl (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht: Abenteuer Island Region Sudavik/ Bolungarvik im goldenen September*

Super Bericht und tolle Bilder, war bestimmt super dort 
Eine Frage hätte ich aber dann doch:
Was passiert mit den gefangenen Fischen, kann man die nach Deutschland mitnehmen?


----------



## Heiko112 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht: Abenteuer Island Region Sudavik/ Bolungarvik im goldenen September*



bobbl schrieb:


> Super Bericht und tolle Bilder, war bestimmt super dort
> Eine Frage hätte ich aber dann doch:
> Was passiert mit den gefangenen Fischen, kann man die nach Deutschland mitnehmen?


 

Nein, alleine die Kosten für das Übergepäck wurden alles toppen.

Man bekommt ein Paket mit 20 Kg fertiges Filet in einer Styroporbox mit Eis.

Die gefangenen Fische werden vorort von einer Fischfabrik weiterverarbeitet.


----------



## Heiko112 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht: Abenteuer Island Region Sudavik/ Bolungarvik im goldenen September*

Unglaubliche Bilder und Fänge. 

Petri zu den Fischen.

Danke für diesen Bericht.

Komme aus dem Staunen und Träumen garnicht wieder raus.


----------



## Diggah (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht: Abenteuer Island Region Sudavik/ Bolungarvik im goldenen September*

Danke für das viele Lob. Endlich kann ich mal nicht nur als Gast mitlesen, sondern auch was produktives posten... #6

Eine kleine Korrektur noch:


Heiko112 schrieb:


> Man bekommt ein Paket mit 20 Kg fertiges Filet in einer Styroporbox mit Eis.


ischfilet in super zu transportierenden Kühltaschen die speziell dafür ausgelegt sind.
Hat auch super geklappt...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht: Abenteuer Island Region Sudavik/ Bolungarvik im goldenen September*

schöine lieben...
bin selber seit 2007 jeden juni auf DER insel...
dieses jahr gewann mein kumpel den daiwa cup mitnem dorsch von 141cm und nach dem ausbluten und gut 12 std nach dem fang noch 28,7kg...
an bord hatte der fisch 30,2kg!!!!!

was dort oben möglich ist ist für "ortsunkundige" fast unglaublich...
freu mich schon auf 2010...

greetz

mirco


----------



## esgof (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht: Abenteuer Island Region Sudavik/ Bolungarvik im goldenen September*

Hallpschen
Ich kann mich meinen vor Gängern nur anschließen wirklich super Bilder da hat sich jemand mal richtig ins zeug gelegt um diesen Bericht zu erstellen 
gruß Esgof


----------



## loki73 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht: Abenteuer Island Region Sudavik/ Bolungarvik im goldenen September*

super bericht und tolle bilder , sieht nach einer guten zeit für euch aus.

irgendwann fahr ich auch mal dahin zum angeln.


----------



## shorty 38 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht: Abenteuer Island Region Sudavik/ Bolungarvik im goldenen September*

Super Bericht und tolle Bilder. Ich glaube, daß Euch der Virus erwischt hat. Gruß Shorty


----------



## HarryO. (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht: Abenteuer Island Region Sudavik/ Bolungarvik im goldenen September*

*super#6*


----------



## SteinbitIII (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht: Abenteuer Island Region Sudavik/ Bolungarvik im goldenen September*

Feiner Bericht mit ner Menge klasse Bilder#6


----------



## Schulle01 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht: Abenteuer Island Region Sudavik/ Bolungarvik im goldenen September*

Einfach "der Hammer"
Ptri


----------



## Diggah (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht: Abenteuer Island Region Sudavik/ Bolungarvik im goldenen September*

Danke für den vielen Lob #6


----------



## goolgetter (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Reisebericht: Abenteuer Island Region Sudavik/ Bolungarvik im goldenen September*

Danke das Du uns hast teilhaben lassen, an diesen schönen Islandausflug! #6


----------

